# External Filter For 240L Fluval Rio



## Chrisjb330 (15 Jul 2020)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a good filter for the 240L Rio? Budget is 200-300 if needed. 

It needs to fit inside the cabinet. I was going to get the FX6 but theres no chance it will go in!

Other than that id like an Eheim as i hear a lot of good things about them but have no idea which.

Id like to be able to have a spray bar along the length of the tank for the CO2 distribution so need an output suitable. 

Currently have the Fluval 306 and a JBL E1501. My plan would be to keep one to run the uv steriliser as the output can be adjusted to suit. 

Thanks 😘


----------



## SRP3006 (15 Jul 2020)

Hi, the fx6 has a height of 54cm, with your cabinet being 72cm inside. Have you checked to see whether it will fit? With some work with the piping. As it is a powerhouse of a filter


----------



## Conort2 (15 Jul 2020)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/eheim-pro-3-2080-for-sale.61619/

Can’t go wrong with one of these.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Chrisjb330 (15 Jul 2020)

I can cut the shelf to get the height, its the width thats the problem as the door is around 40cm. Although on amazon someone said they got one to fit so maybe the dimensions include the pump? 

Can anyone measure for me, would love an fx6?

Conor, i cant see that link


----------



## Melll (15 Jul 2020)

40 x 40 x 53 cm. If you can get it in the cabinet, go for it, or the FX4.


----------



## SRP3006 (15 Jul 2020)

Circumference is approx 30cm with 10cm extra on one side for the motor.


----------



## Conort2 (15 Jul 2020)

Ah sorry @SRP3006, it’s in the forums for sale section, think you need 25 posts to be able to view.
@Something Fishy is selling a Ehiem pro3 280 which is a beast of a filter.


----------



## Chrisjb330 (15 Jul 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> Circumference is approx 30cm with 10cm extra on one side for the motor.


To confirm this is for the FX6? 

Door opening Is 34.5 cm


----------



## SRP3006 (15 Jul 2020)

@Chrisjb330 yes this is my fx6, just measured. So roughly 30cm without taking motor into account.


----------



## Chrisjb330 (15 Jul 2020)

That's settled then, will order one! Need to trim the shelf at the back. 

@Conort2 thanks for the tip, if the FX6 wouldnt fit I'd go for one of them. 

The question is, which do I keep using, the jbl e1501 or Fluval 306?

Or do I just use the FX6 and t pipe the uv sterilizer from the outlet with a  separate feed to the tank


----------

